# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  قبعات شبابيه

## تحية عسكريه



----------


## مدحت

حلوات والله
مشكور تحية عسكرية

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت  
_حلوات والله
مشكور تحية عسكرية
_


 مشكور عالمرور يا كبير كلك زوء  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_شكراً..._


 لا شكر عواجب يا ابو الخل  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

كثير حلوين بس اي وحدة منهن الك    :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_كثير حلوين بس اي وحدة منهن الك_ 


 والله يا هلا فيكي منورة بس الموضوع للشباب بس مش مشكلة الطقية الي هي العسكرية اكيد بدها حكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

كنت عارفة    :Bl (3):

----------


## Tiem

كنت عارف انهم حلوات ولكن لما دخلت ما تصورت هالحلاوة هاي تطلع من حلو متلك
تقبل مني تحياتي ومروري
تيم

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوات 
يسلموا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Tiem  
_كنت عارف انهم حلوات ولكن لما دخلت ما تصورت هالحلاوة هاي تطلع من حلو متلك
تقبل مني تحياتي ومروري
تيم
_


 عراسي يا تيم شكرا عالمرور كلك زوء  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_كنت عارفة_ 


 عنجد كأنك بتقرأي افكاري طيب شو بفكر هلأ :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_حلوات 
يسلموا
_


 اهلين الله يعطيك العافية كلك زوء يا كبير  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

_الف شكر الك تحيه عسكريه_ 

_الله يعطيك العافيه يا رب_

_شكرا_

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_الف شكر الك تحيه عسكريه 

الله يعطيك العافيه يا رب

شكرا 
_


 الله يعافيك لا شكر عواجب يا سيدي :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على القباعات مافي نسائي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا يا حلا الموضوع للشباب نشالله الموضوع الجاي لشالات للبنات

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور تحية

كثير حلوين

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_مشكور تحية

كثير حلوين 

_


 تحياتي ابو العزام مشكور عالمرورك الرائع . :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_شكرا_


 لاشكر عواجب يا زهرة مشكورة كتير كلك زوء . :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------

